# Ross on Wye



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi guys, any recommendations for ' proper ' coffee in Ross on Wye ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

James Gourmet Coffee is based in Ross - I'm sure that if you got in touch they could suggest somewhere but sooner or later you will get a forum recommendation.

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/

https://blankboxcoffee.com/roaster/james-gourmet-coffee/


----------

